# I hate the Defender warehouse sale!



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

So the spending season has begun for me in the thawing northeast. I went down to the Defender warehouse sale yesterday and bought wayyyyy too much stuff. 

I thought I'd get out easy when I just picked up a couple of cans of Sailkote and bottles of KO, but then I passed by the display of Mustang hydrostatic PFD's. They were offering a free strobe with the purchase of a PFD. I wanted the strobe so I had to buy the PFD. Then I walked down to the Garmin display and checked out the Colorado. It was love at first sight - I need a new handheld unit for backup and geocaching, so I had to get one. Then I was reminded of global warming, so I had to pick up a movable hatch air conditioner. Since I was wondering how I would climb onto my boat with that air conditioning unit, I had to get an Edson step. I've been looking for boots for my size 15 feet for ages, but then I got to wondering if I'd fit in a size 14. Lo and behold, I did! Daddy owns a new pair of Gill boots. I wonder what that new SPOT tracker is like? We'll find out, since I had to get one of those too. 

It was about this time that someone reminded me that I would have to share with my wife the fact that I went insane. Fortunately, I put a lightly used 3.5HP 2-stroke outboard we had for our dinghy, before we upgraded to a 6HP unit, up for sale on Craigslist on Thursday night. Friday morning, I had an e-mail for an interested buyer. Two hours after I left for the Defender sale, the interested buyer got to our house and bought the engine, so my wife was in a good mood. I told her - "Hon, you can have the cash from the engine sale for whatever you want." She was happy, and then suspiciously asked what I bought at the sale. "Two cans of Sailkote and a couple of bottles of KO," I started.

Did anyone else take advantage of the sale?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Hay wait a minute...How did you get your economic stimulus check already...



labatt said:


> So the spending season has begun for me in the thawing northeast. I went down to the Defender warehouse sale yesterday and bought wayyyyy too much stuff.
> 
> I thought I'd get out easy when I just picked up a couple of cans of Sailkote and bottles of KO, but then I passed by the display of Mustang hydrostatic PFD's. They were offering a free strobe with the purchase of a PFD. I wanted the strobe so I had to buy the PFD. Then I walked down to the Garmin display and checked out the Colorado. It was love at first sight - I need a new handheld unit for backup and geocaching, so I had to get one. Then I was reminded of global warming, so I had to pick up a movable hatch air conditioner. Since I was wondering how I would climb onto my boat with that air conditioning unit, I had to get an Edson step. I've been looking for boots for my size 15 feet for ages, but then I got to wondering if I'd fit in a size 14. Lo and behold, I did! Daddy owns a new pair of Gill boots. I wonder what that new SPOT tracker is like? We'll find out, since I had to get one of those too.
> 
> ...


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I didn't go this year, but I have been in the past. It is a great event, with some tremendous bargains. I bought enough from the loose bargains box (blocks, cleats) to make it a worthwhile trip. I also picked up some bottom paint, not to mention invaluable advice from the Micron factory rep on bottom painting, replaced the cover for my Lifesling, and found some plates and cups in the "Everything $1" bin. I also got a never to be repeated deal on a tiller cover: they were on sale to begin with, but they had mismarked the price even lower! To top it all off, I was given a free gift of a Defender can cozy.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I "visited" online. A lot safer for the pocketbook than being in person. Just searched for the things already on my spring list.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No but I've been hitting up Ebay for some absolutely essential decorative pieces.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

teshannon said:


> No but I've been hitting up Ebay for some absolutely essential decorative pieces.


I a month or so back bought from Defender a lot of teak items they had on closeout. Items such as teak switch covers, outlet covers, teak tolet paper holder and so on. I been getting high with a headache varnishing them in my apartment.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

I searched online as well, didn't see many GREAT deals just some good deals. Sounds like it's better in person!


----------



## Ragtime (Aug 22, 2005)

For those who either missed the Defender.com sale or did get all your supplies, Hamilton Marine is running their spring sale now at Hamilton Marine.com until April 6. The sale prices seem to be the same as Defenders sale prices.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

it was my first time this year. i think i spent the first 20 minutes pushing my cart in circles looking at all the stuff. i was like my kids at toys-r-us. i needed quite a bit for the boat so eventhough people were looking at me like i was nuts with my cart overflowing, it was all legitimate purchases. it's nice being able to talk to the vendors. the garmin rep. convinced me to upsell but the raritan and edson rep. were able to change what i had previously determined i needed and ended up saving me some time and money. and like yourself labatt, i bought something for the wife to appease her when the credit card bill comes in.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm not going to lie- I go completely nuts when boat stuff is on sale. Then, it ends up in the black hole of my garage. The hubby did a major garage clean-up (I was hiding out on the patio... he he he...), and later showed me his "finds" of stuff he did not know we had, like 3 boxes of Marine-Tex, new blocks, lights, a brand-new Lev-O-Gage Sr. (the one on the boat needed to be replaced, and I forgot I bought it), etc, etc, etc... "Um, baby, where did all this stuff come from?" I just played up my blondeness- "Oh, I don't remember, but wow, this is great! It's like a treasure hunt in the garage!" Ooh, but was I mad as hell today when I realized I missed the JSI garage sale this weekend AND he is out of town.....


----------



## MABON01 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Not that bad...*

I wasn't that bad.... Yeah right...
Got new sheets and halyards, anchor rode and dock lines (all the soft rigging was like 3-5 years old), some snatch blocks and bunch of other stuff, on line. Crikes, before I knew it... 1500... Oh well; Sarah Elisabeth needed the TLC.... WEG.

Nik
Sarah Elizabeth
Mac 26D
Lake Michigan
(Michigan City, IN)


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Why is it that our wifes can go out and buy anything they want and it's ok. Pick up a couple of little things for the boat and they get mad.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

You obviously never read the definition of "our money"!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> You obviously never read the definition of "our money"!


It should be my money because I'm the one with a job, my wife has not worked in 24 years.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I should say a paying job. She did raise two sons and took care of the house.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Good CYA Denby! Does she sometimes read these?









John


----------



## CS271409 (Mar 1, 2006)

This seems to be a common affliction. Twice this winter I have stopped at Mason's Chandlery in Port Credit Ontario and walked out poorer but happier... and my wife was with me both times. She was happy too.
1. January - stopped on the way to the Toronto Boat Show to pick up some cam cleats, I left with a new Forespar Whisker Pole. (and the cam cleats). Plus damage done at the TBS. 
2. March - stopped by for one of their free Saturday seminars and left with a new dinghy and $250 worth of through hull fittings for my spring project to replace my seacocks. 

Where else can you empty your pockets so fast and have so much fun... rhetorical question!! -no specific answer required.

Where is the Defender sale held?


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

jrd22 said:


> Good CYA Denby! Does she sometimes read these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

CS,

Defender is in Waterford Connecticut. My neck of the woods.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm wondering if I could have gotten more... When I walked into the house she asked me if I bought the RIB with the 20HP I've been wanting as a tender for our cruise, and she acted surprised I didn't get it! Maybe I should go mail order it now


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

denby said:


> never


Anybody have denby's address so we can mail her a copy of his post?


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

teshannon said:


> Anybody have denby's address so we can mail her a copy of his post?


Yea I got it right here.

Even if you mail it I doubt she would read it. She keeps telling me I spend far too much time on Sailnet and I need to get a life. Life starts when the boat hits the water.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ditto to that denby. Going for my first sail of the season today. A bit wet but what the hell.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Any day is a good day to sail. My boat goes in next month. 

Last year on my 9 day cruise there was one morning the weather was bad, raining very hard, but 20 to 25 kn winds. Told crew right after breakfast we weigh anchor and set sail. Frank ( not a sailor and his first cruise) thought I was crazy but we had a great time and covered a lot of ground. 

Have a great sail


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Denby--

why are you waiting until MAY???


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Denby--
> 
> why are you waiting until MAY???


Insurance for in water is May 1st to November 1st and the yard won't launch until end of April any way. Plus I have some work I have to get done on it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... my insurance covers me from April 1-December 1.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Which insurance company? I have boat US


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Glad I am not on the east coast, covered 24/7/356.25 days a yr!

Also probably a good thing I am on the left coast, not the right coast near defender, bad enough with Fisheries Supply in the back yard, along with 4 WM's on various and sundry roads I travel a bunch too! Not too mention way too many supply shops for fishing boats in Ballard............

Marty


----------



## rkfitz (Nov 6, 2007)

I spent last Thurs. evening with the Defender Cat. and the online Cat. 'cause there are some things that are only online. Wrote down everything I could possibly want including the item # and the price. Tallied up all the prices, thought "alright, the mortgage can wait!", and called out to the kitchen "Hey Babe, I think I'll do a little shopping at Defender this Sunday!". 

Sunday morning I'm driving down with the babe latched onto me like a leech.

Pull onto the long driveway, accosted by a guy who looks like every bouncer I've ever seen. I roll down the window and resist the urge to throw my arms up in front of my face and cry "It's cool, dude, I was just leaving!" 

"Good Morning sir! I'm sorry, but there is no parking left in the lot. If you like, you can park here in the driveway."

So, I drive down to the store and park in a space ten feet from the door. Between the parking spaces and the toilet stalls I'm loving the A.D.A. I figure that since alcoholism is a disability, a hangover has to count for something.

The babe and I stroll in, shoulder past the greeters, and head right to the order desk. Drop off my list (with the Cat. item #'s), then walk 20 feet to the rope dept., where I hand a young gentleman from Seattle my list of halyards and safety netting. Yeah, I know, but my son recently married a spectacularly beautiful young nymph, and every time they answer the phone it sounds like an obscene call, so I figure I better get ready for grandkids. I'm done shopping and ready to play.

The Gori guy tells me I should use a two bladed folding prop ("feathering" sounds pretentious) instead of a three bladed folding prop since I have a pitiful, weak 23 hp diesel. Worst part is, with his accent he's from either Australia (in which case I ignore him and buy the three blade I so desperately need and deserve) or New Zealand (I thank him for blessing me with a miniscule portion of his vast nautical wisdom) and I can't tell which. So I stand there mumbling incoherently, he looks at me sympathetically as though I were a stroke victim, and I shuffle off towards the chartplotters.

The entire time we're sailing I am normally barking "Where are we? Where are we? Where are we?" While the Babe is fumbling through the charts screaming "I don't know! I don't Know! I don't know!" Kind of like singing 'Row, row, row your boat' in the round. We need a chartplotter. 

All the chartplotter guys told me that their chartplotter is great and everyone else's blows and I'll wind up on the rocks if I don't buy their's. All the chartplotter guys were lying. Except the Garmin guy. I instinctively knew this because he gave me a cool Garmin hat.

So I'm testing the Garmins for water resistance with drool, and the Babe staggers up buried under Henri Lloyd labels and munching on jelly beans from the Furuno guy. "Hey Hon, come check out the cool Furuno chartplotter I found!" The Garmin guy pops a hat on her head, she catches her reflection in a dead screen, and she says "Ooh, nice chartplotter!"

After they ring up the Garmin, we pick up our meticulously prepared parts order and our new halyards with shackles beautifully spliced on by a professional rigger. I knew he was a professional rigger 'cause his T-shirt said so.

On the way out we bought a couple of undercooked hot dogs from the Lions Club. Or maybe the Jaycees.

This is the only way to shop.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah... those hot dogs did suck... and did you see the demo of the Furuno Navnet 3D? That's definitely going on my next boat when revision 1.1 comes out...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ROFL..... Well done... not too accurate is my guess...but welll done in anycase... 


rkfitz said:


> I spent last Thurs. evening with the Defender Cat. and the online Cat. 'cause there are some things that are only online. Wrote down everything I could possibly want including the item # and the price. Tallied up all the prices, thought "alright, the mortgage can wait!", and called out to the kitchen "Hey Babe, I think I'll do a little shopping at Defender this Sunday!".
> 
> Sunday morning I'm driving down with the babe latched onto me like a leech.
> 
> ...


----------

